
Show HN: Challenge CLI, a command line interface for programming challenges - architv07
https://github.com/architv/chcli
======
architv07
Hi everyone! Challenge CLI is a simple command line utility which I created.
It shows you all the active contests, upcoming contests, short contests and
hiring contests directly on your terminal. It's programming challenges for
hackers. Built using Python.

~~~
mindcrime
That sounds awesome... looking forward to checking it out!

~~~
architv07
Thanks @mindcrime! I hope you would like it.

